# Husky - 6-23 Snow Thrower



## dobber1978 (May 25, 2016)

Does anyone know if there is a owners / service manual for this unit?

I bought at yard sale for $30; don't know if it runs but looks to be of decent condition. 

I haven't tried to start yet as I was going to change oil and try to do a basic service of a few components before hand.

Tried to search on Husqvarna site and couldn't find anything but not sure if I am searching the right model. Really don't know if the 6-23 is a model or something else. 

If I can figure out pictures I will add.
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I did some poking around but came up with very little searching for a Husqvarna 6-23 snowblower.
Typically the 6 would be for 6 horsepower and the 23 would be the width in inches.
23 makes me think it may be a single stage.
We may need an actual model number (if it's still attached somewhere) to help out. Pics are always welcome and helpful.
Edit.
Does it look like this?
Link to some parts manual on ebay
This looks like the Huskys that came from the old Yamaha plant for awhile.


----------



## dobber1978 (May 25, 2016)

That looks very similar to what I have. I took a closer look tonight and did find a tag. Says the following - 

MOD 6-23 PROD 953-5120-11
SER#x xx xxxx
Husqvarna Forest and Garden
Made In Canada

Not sure what the difference is between single and dual stage.

Guessing the made it Canada is why I am having a hard time finding any info about this unit and likely have to find the equivalent product that was built in the States.

Still don't know how to post pictures or I would. Read the help guide and indicated there should be button to attached but don't have that when posting.


----------



## dobber1978 (May 25, 2016)

After a quick search I believe it is a two stage as it has a low speed auger and a fan to blow the snow.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

If you want to attach an image click the "go advanced" button below the message window instead of the "post quick reply". Then click on the little paperclip icon. 

Curious to know if you have one of these.
found-husqvarna-cousin


----------



## dobber1978 (May 25, 2016)

Pictures of the beast.

If anyone has recommendations for what do to before trying to start I am all ears.

Guessing oil change at a minimum. 

Might be worthwhile pulling carb has it hasn't run for a couple years and may have some fun stuff in that for clean out. Not sure what I would run into in terms of gaskets required to pull. Because it is a tecumseh engine guessing parts easy to find.

Any gear boxes? I see something on the auger. Guessing I should drain this at some point before next winter and get it freshened up. Not sure what is in and what needs to be in.

???


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

I've got a manual for that. They're nice well built machines.
Not sure how to get the file to you.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Little late to the party. If you didn't find a parts manual here's a couple that match up. Husq seems to have weird numbers, or they reconfigured old parts numbers. In the second schematic they have part number callouts with clickable tabs near them on the schematic. When you click on them they give you a secondary part numberk: Appears to be a well made machine. If you notice it has ball bearings not bushings at most all shaft support spots, even in the auger gear box.
As far as what to do to it now. Make sure the augers are free on the shaft and grease them, check that wheel hubs are greased and free. Since it's been sitting for some time, I'd pull the recoil shroud and engine tins and look for pest nests. Old car snow brush off all the engine fins, air compressor it clean. While the recoil shroud is off you can easily put in a new fuel and primer line. Wash out and completely dry the fuel tank. With belts removed check that all idlers spin nice and easy. Look at all the springs and snap a picture of them for future reference. Replace any that look too rusty. They have a habit of snapping on one end and then the other in turn jumps off and you have a spring laying in the belly pan with no clue where it hooks to. On an unknown engine I always drain the old oil even if it's clear. Tilt the machine with blocks of wood to get it flowing toward the drain tube good and let it sit for a couple hours. Then pour Qt. of new cheap oil in fast as you can in the same position. Sometimes you'll pick up the last little bits of old crap laying on the bottom that way. Pull the recoil handle out of the assembly while it's off and judge the whole length of the rope. Since you're going to remove the carb to clean, may as well sneak in the breather area and clean, check valve clearance.

MTD 918-04296B

OEM Parts


----------



## dobber1978 (May 25, 2016)

Great to hear it looks like a decent machine. Hopefully no issues getting running and it will give a few years of service. Even is it survives one big snowfall it will be worth the $30 I paid for it.

Would love to get that manual but not sure best method if you can't post files through the forums. If I get enough posts I will send you a PM with my email and if it's not too large should be ok like that

Cheers,


----------



## dobber1978 (May 25, 2016)

Do I need to service the auger differential? Is there oil in this unit or is it a non serviceable part? 

See attached.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

try this:

http://www.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSI/HUSI1995_USen/HUSI1995_USen_I9502034_.pdf

Looks like it was also made in '96 and '97 Looks like there is a fill plug in auger gear box, click picture, call dealer and ask them what oil goes in there, if it's not oil they'll tell you.


----------

